# Nervige Bildfehler



## Lord Brain (30. Mai 2003)

Wie kommen diese "Schwarzen Löcher" (siehe Anhang) zu Stande?
Ich habe festgestellt, dass sie verstärkt in sehr dunklen, teilweise auch in sehr hellen, Bereichen auftreten.
Worin liegt die Ursache für diese Teile?
Liegts am Film, entstehen die erst beim Einscannen...Was kannman tun um diese Bildfehler zu vermeiden?
Es ist nämlich echt nervig die Teile, wenn sie in größeren Rudeln auftreten, wegzuretuschieren.

Wäre für Tipps und Hinweise diesbezüglich sehr sehr dankbar  .


----------



## HAL (12. Juni 2003)

ich habe absolut keine ahung von photographie usw, auch wenns mich interessiert, aber das schaut meiner (laien)meinung nach stabu aus. musst halt nur herausfinden, wo der staub ist, also beim scannen, oder schon beim photographieren...


----------



## -René- (27. Juni 2003)

*naja villeicht...*

Hallo

Ich habe eine digicam und habe mich auf dieses phänomen mal áuf den kern gemacht also:

Nach meinen "Forschungen"  werden diese punkte von einem blitz erzeigt... ohne blitz treten sie im dunklen zu mindest gar nicht auf. daraus foltg das der blitz sich bei der hohen luftfeuchtigkeit die in der nacht herscht länger aufhält oder verzögert reflektiert wirt daduchr nimmt der film diese punkte auf!!!!!

Ich bin mir da sicher .... glaube ich 

...


----------



## Lord Brain (27. Juni 2003)

Ich habe ohne Blitz fotografiert...also ist winziger Staub wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## -René- (28. Juni 2003)

jaaa

Hab ich ja gesagt


----------

